#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Certificates >  >  >  Recommended Courses and Certificates for Mechanical Construction Engineer

## msmmd2000

Al-Salam Alikum and hello Everyone,


I am a mechanical construction engineer in Egypt for a few months till now, i really need help in which certificates and courses i should get to improve my knowledge and to be able to be qualified for international leading companies in oil and gas field in my profession ..any recommendation ?

your help is highly appreciatedSee More: Recommended Courses and Certificates for Mechanical Construction Engineer

----------

